# Rammstein



## rastafari203 (6. März 2010)

Hallo,


ich wollte mal erzählen wie extrem Rammstein im Ausland gehört wird. Ich war vor einem halben Jahr in den Staaten drüben für 3 Wochen bei einem Freund, und JEDER seiner Freunde hat Rammstein gehört! Die hatten zum Teil keine Ahnung von deutsch aber konnten alles mitsingen! 
War dann noch zu Besuch in ner Highschool und auch da haben sehr viele in der Pause Rammstein gehört. Als sie erfuhren das ich aus Deutschland komme wollten sie das ich alles übersetzte für sie und wurde voll gehypet^^ Sogar die Mädels waren die ganze Zeit hinter mir her damit ich irgendein Lied übersetzte (hat auch noch andere Vorteile gehabt für mich hrhr).

Dann in Thailand wurde ebenfalls sehr viel Rammstein gehört. In Bangkok konnte man wirklich die Autos zählen in denen Rammstein gespielt wurde. 

Ist schon krass zu sehen das die Menschen so extrem auf Rammstein stehen^^

Hier Rammstein live in Japan da singen die Japaner auch alle mit:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=YfvGx_atG0Y


----------



## Bloodletting (6. März 2010)

Dass Rammstein enorm bekannt sind, ist keine Neuheit.^^
Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, dass sie mit Metallica, AC/DC und Iron Maiden die wohl bekannteste Band der Welt sind.


----------



## Haxxler (6. März 2010)

Naja also Metallica hat in den USA allein 57 Millionen Alben verkauft. Rammstein hat insgesammt so um die 15 Millionen. Das ist also nochmal eine ganz andere Welt. Natürlich kennt jeder den Namen, aber von den Verkaufszahlen her kann man sie jetzt nicht mit Metallica, Iron Maiden etc. vergleichen.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. März 2010)

Verkaufszahlen sagen ja auch nichts über Bekanntheitsgrad aus. Aber du hast schon recht, dass sie an die großen "Tiere" noch nicht rankommen.

Die Völkerball DvD zeigt das ja nur zu gut. Auch wenn es nur Frankreich ist. Bzw die Doku "Anakonda im Netz"...


----------



## Knallfix (6. März 2010)

Bei den Verkaufszahlen haben Metallica und die anderen den Vorteil, dass es sie schon zu einer Zeit gab als man noch Platten und CDs kaufte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Haxxler (7. März 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Die Völkerball DvD zeigt das ja nur zu gut. Auch wenn es nur Frankreich ist. Bzw die Doku "Anakonda im Netz"...



Ich liebe das Konzert in Nimes. Was ich bisher so von der LIFAD Tour gesehen hab, ist jetzt nicht so der Hammer im Vergleich. Aber das Intro mit der Funzel im Mund, wie beim "Ich tu dir weh"-Video ist ne geile Idee ^^


----------



## heidy_james (7. April 2010)

Dies ist eine aufschlussreiche Website, die die meisten up-to-date News und Links. Die Vergünstigungen sind endlos dieses handliche Website. Vielen Dank für diese Informationen geben, es ist wirklich wertvoll für mich.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

Mein Onkel wohnt in Spanien und er hat dort eine Spanierin geheiratet und für den Vater der Braut musste ich das komplette Album "Reise, Reise" (oder so ^^ bin kein rammstein fan) übersetzen. Ich wusste vorher nicht wie bekannt Rammstein in der Welt ist deswegen hat mich das ziemlich gewundert das ich einem Spanier Lieder einer Deutschen Band übersetzen musste. ^^


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

Also ich denke japaner sind etwas verrrückt
(nicht rassistisch gemeint, einfach immer anderst)

und genau das ist ja auch rammstein, deshalb sind sie auch in japan berühmt.

aber rammstein hatt auch einfach ne kranke live performance!


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

Rammstein ist auch eine gute Band, wobei ich das neue Album etwas zu abgeschmackt finde und die Texte "nur" noch auf schockieren abzielen, was ich irgendwie schade finde, grade Reise, Reise ist eines der besten Alben die ich habe, Liebe ist für alle da hab ich noch nichtmal ganz durch gehört...


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

Ich find ja Mutter viel besser. Aber das ist geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (20. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Rammstein ist auch eine gute Band, wobei ich das neue Album etwas zu abgeschmackt finde und die Texte "nur" noch auf schockieren abzielen, was ich irgendwie schade finde, grade Reise, Reise ist eines der besten Alben die ich habe, Liebe ist für alle da hab ich noch nichtmal ganz durch gehört...






Lifad ist ein sehr gutes Album, meiner Meinung nach. Meine Favouriten sind allerdings Donaukinder und Halt von der CD2 der Specialedition.


Und so schockierend find ich die Texte nicht, Ich tu dir Weh und Pussy vielleicht. Aber Haifisch? Find ich jetzt eher positiv und nicht schockierend


----------



## Toastbrot666 (20. April 2010)

neben der liveperformance sind glaub ich auch die harten und "einfachen" riffs, sowie die eingängigen texte und melodien für den erfolg von rammstein mitverantwortlich. du hörst halt gleich, dass es ein rammsteinsong und kein ami-weichspühl-poprocksong ist ^^


PS: und till's rollendes R nicht zu vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

o.k. muss zugestehen, es sind wirklich ein paar gute Lieder auf Lifad oben, aber den Rest mag ich einfach nicht...


----------



## Haxxler (20. April 2010)

Ich finde eigentlich kein Lied auf Lifad schlecht. Für mich ist das die perfekte Rammstein Platte. Bisschen back to the roots aber trotzdem tolle "epische" Klänge mit Orchester und so.


----------



## Asayur (20. April 2010)

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst ware es doch langweilig, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt, mein absolutes "Topalbum" von ihnen ist Reise, Reise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (21. April 2010)

ich habe die völkerball dvds mit den dokus etc, konzerte sind aufjedenfall endgeil.

live sind sie der hammer.

es gibt nur rammstein und tokio hotel die im ausland auch was reißen oder hab ich ne band vergessen?


----------



## Haxxler (21. April 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> es gibt nur rammstein und tokio hotel die im ausland auch was reißen oder hab ich ne band vergessen?



Scorpions z.B. oder ob man es glaubt oder nicht, aber Scooter sind auch ziemlich erfolgreich im Ausland.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. April 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> es gibt nur rammstein und tokio hotel die im ausland auch was reißen oder hab ich ne band vergessen?



*hust*^^

Heaven Shall Burn, Maroon, Caliban, Callejón, Neaera ... das sind jetzt nur die die mir einfallen und die gehören auch alle in die (fast) gleiche Richtung.
Also es gibt ne Menge erfolgreicher deutscher Bands. Ist nicht wie bei Filmen, da verkackt es unser Land ja jedes mal aufs neue.


----------



## dragon1 (21. April 2010)

Das einzige Lied was ich von Rammstein richtig mag ist Sonne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten mag ich die einfach nicht wirklich.


----------



## Haxxler (23. April 2010)

Das neue Video ist draussen. Schnell anschauen, bevor es gelöscht wird ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXO0585d6vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. April 2010)

ist zwar nicht grade mein lieblingslied von "Lifad" aber das video hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. April 2010)

Ich hätte das Lied jetzt auch nicht als Single ausgewählt. Hätte gerne ein Video zu Wiener Blut oder Bückstabü gesehen.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. April 2010)

Also Haifisch ist schon ein geiler Song, wie ich finde. Das Video ist auch mal wieder sehr gelungen.


----------



## Erz1 (10. Mai 2010)

Wurde Rammstein nicht gar in Russland als Staatsfeind gekennzeichnet? ^^


----------



## Haxxler (10. Mai 2010)

Das war in Weißrussland und wurde mittlerweile aufgehoben glaub ich.


----------



## Morningstar1 (10. Mai 2010)

Hätte gerne ein Video zu Frühling in Paris gesehen, doch Haifisch find ich auch gut. Hier in England werden Rammstein sehr wohlbekannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, Weißrussland war das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

